# Cryorig R1 Universal durch bequiet SIlent Loop 280 ersetzen?



## Polypropylen (2. Januar 2017)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe aktuell das folgende Setup:
i7-6700k mit nem Cryorig R1 Universal
2x EVGA 1080 mit ACX Kühler
Phanteks Enthoo Evolv ATX
Dazu habe ich zwei Case Fans in der Front und oben/hinten, dazu habe ich das Diagramm als Bild angehängt.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, wie sinnig es ist den Cryorig gegen die 280mm bequiet AiO zu tauschen? Wenn ich das tun würde, würde ich allerdings die mitgelieferten Lüfter gegen 4mal (Push/Pull) Silent Wings 3 auszutauschen.
Ich hatte außerdem gedacht den Radi in der Front zu montieren damit nicht die tonnenweise Abwärme der GPUs da durch muss und dann insgesamt 3x140mm Exhaust Case Fans zu installieren. Also 1xhinten und 2xoben.

Was meint ihr? Ist dann absolut sinnfrei oder sogar noch lauter bei weniger Kühlleistung?

Danke und Grüße
Poly


----------



## Chimera (2. Januar 2017)

Nun, die SL an sich ist nicht schlecht, man sollte sich einfach vor dem Kauf ein bis zwei Sachen bewusst sein: 1) darf man die Pumpe nicht drosseln, sie muss permanent mit 12V laufen und 2) darf man sie nicht erweitern, wenn man an der Garantie hängt. Sollte eine dieser Sachen für dich wichtig sein, dann wäre die Eisbaer wohl die bessere Wahl. Stammt ja ebenso aus dem Hause Alphacool, ist aber bissel günstiger und eben einfacher zu erweitern.
Ob du im Vergleich zum Cryorig nen mega Unterschied merken wirst...kommt halt darauf an. Bei mir brachte der Umstieg von HR-02 Macho auf ne Cryorig A80 nur ein paar Grad bessere Tempis, mir ging es in erster Linie aber eh um den Platz und die Optik. Beim anderen PC, wo ich den Macho gegen ne SL 120 tauschte, machte ich 1-2 °C Gewinn, dafür aber hab ich auch da nun mehr Platz um den Sockel rum und vorallem zerrt nicht so ein hohes Gewicht am Board. Klar dürft ein 280er Radi etwas mehr reissen, doch der R1 Uni ist ja nun auch nicht grad ein low end oder midrange Kühler, der nur mittelmässig kühlt  Denke mal, den grössten Vorteil mit der AIO hast du dadurch, dass du den Radi in die Front pappen könntest und so die CPU Kühlung nicht durch die GPUs zusätzlich aufgeheizt wird. Ob es für die Grakas jedoch dann besser ist, wenn sie aus der Front warme Luft abbekommen anstatt Frischluft...
Die beste Lösung wäre da wohl, wenn du nen externen radi nutzen würdest, dann hätten die Grakas weiterhin Frischluft und die CPU Kühlung müsst trotzdem nicht mit der GPU Hitze leben  Doch da wäre man dann wiederum eher im Bereich Custom Loop, denn ob sich z.B. ne Eisbaer zusammen mit nem externen Radi noch lohnt...müsst man mal den Eddy  von AT fragen  Naja, ganz allgemein wird es wohl bissel knifflig, da deine GTX ja nicht auch wassergekühlt sind und grad im SLI ist man ja froh um jedes bissel Frischluft. Würd mir da mal noch paar Gedanken zu machen


----------



## Polypropylen (2. Januar 2017)

Chimera schrieb:


> Nun, die SL an sich ist nicht schlecht, man sollte sich einfach vor dem Kauf ein bis zwei Sachen bewusst sein: 1) darf man die Pumpe nicht drosseln, sie muss permanent mit 12V laufen und 2) darf man sie nicht erweitern, wenn man an der Garantie hängt. Sollte eine dieser Sachen für dich wichtig sein, dann wäre die Eisbaer wohl die bessere Wahl. Stammt ja ebenso aus dem Hause Alphacool, ist aber bissel günstiger und eben einfacher zu erweitern.
> Ob du im Vergleich zum Cryorig nen mega Unterschied merken wirst...kommt halt darauf an. Bei mir brachte der Umstieg von HR-02 Macho auf ne Cryorig A80 nur ein paar Grad bessere Tempis, mir ging es in erster Linie aber eh um den Platz und die Optik. Beim anderen PC, wo ich den Macho gegen ne SL 120 tauschte, machte ich 1-2 °C Gewinn, dafür aber hab ich auch da nun mehr Platz um den Sockel rum und vorallem zerrt nicht so ein hohes Gewicht am Board. Klar dürft ein 280er Radi etwas mehr reissen, doch der R1 Uni ist ja nun auch nicht grad ein low end oder midrange Kühler, der nur mittelmässig kühlt  Denke mal, den grössten Vorteil mit der AIO hast du dadurch, dass du den Radi in die Front pappen könntest und so die CPU Kühlung nicht durch die GPUs zusätzlich aufgeheizt wird. Ob es für die Grakas jedoch dann besser ist, wenn sie aus der Front warme Luft abbekommen anstatt Frischluft...
> Die beste Lösung wäre da wohl, wenn du nen externen radi nutzen würdest, dann hätten die Grakas weiterhin Frischluft und die CPU Kühlung müsst trotzdem nicht mit der GPU Hitze leben  Doch da wäre man dann wiederum eher im Bereich Custom Loop, denn ob sich z.B. ne Eisbaer zusammen mit nem externen Radi noch lohnt...müsst man mal den Eddy  von AT fragen  Naja, ganz allgemein wird es wohl bissel knifflig, da deine GTX ja nicht auch wassergekühlt sind und grad im SLI ist man ja froh um jedes bissel Frischluft. Würd mir da mal noch paar Gedanken zu machen



Der Puntk ist momentan sowieso, dass ich dazu tendiere die zweite 1080 zu verkaufen. Die heizen sich gegenseitig extrem hoch und eine der beiden Karten wird dann ~75Grad und ultra laut. Da muss ich meine Lautsprecher extrem aufdrehen um davon nicht mehr gestört zu werden. Im einzelnen Betrieb wird die GPU nämlich nur 65Grad und bleibt ziemlich leise aber ab 69/70° dreht die halt völlig auf.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich Interesse habe die GPU auch einzubinden weil ich die tatsächlich jährlich wechsle während die CPU nur alle 4 Jahre von dannen geht. Und bei GPU Wakü Blöcken muss man tendenziell immer neu kaufen während die Lochabstände der CPU Sockel identisch bleiben und man da immer den gleichen Kühler nehmen könnte...

Ich tue mich gerade etwas schwer weil es mir halt auch um die Optik und Comfort geht. Der Cryorig sieht schon cool/stylish aus, ist aber halt auch ein riesen Brocken der mich nur noch äußerst schwer irgendwas am Case umstecken/machen lässt weil er halt 50% des Mainboards verdeckt. Plus er ist extrem schwer.


----------



## Chimera (2. Januar 2017)

Das war auch ein Grund, warum ich auf die AIOs umstieg: der Macho machte es mir jeweils schwer, wenn ich den RAM oder das Netzteil tauschen wollt, da ich an nix mehr ran kam. Bei der ersten, der Cryorig, hatte ich einfach nur die Wahl zwischen einem dervielen Asetek Modelle oder dann ein CoolIt von Corsair, die Eisbaer war da bei uns noch nicht erhältlich und auch die Silent Loop nicht. Eigentlich wollt ich erst die Swiftech H220 (die erste Version), doch die gab es ja auch nicht mehr und die neueren Modelle gefielen mir nicht.
Dann gibt es ja noch die EKWB Predator, die ähnlich wie die Eisbaer ner echten Wakü noch am nähesten ist, doch fand ich da 1) den Preis recht hoch und 2) hatten sie ja mit der ersten revision Probleme mit Lecks... Naja, heute würd ich eher nur noch die Eisbaer und eben die Fractal Kelvin oder BQ Silent Loop in Betracht ziehen. Die Kelvin baut ja gleich auf wie die SL, jedoch funzt die Pumpe normal und man kann sie auch drosseln, sie ist nicht so empfindlich wie die der SL (und auf 9V gedrosselt ist die Pumpe der Kelvin auch schön leise). Bei der Eisbaer wiederum ist das Sichtfensterchen auch ne coole Sache, so sieht man eben den Wasserstand (ist bei der Silent Loop halt nicht so einfach den Wasserstand zu erkennen, da muss man wohl nach Gefühl gehen).
Übrigens, die Sache mit den CPU Sockeln stimmt so nicht ganz  Denn Intel nutzt nur im Mainstream seit dem 1156 denselben Lochabstand, aber nicht bei den high-end Sockeln. Der 1366 hatte nen ganz anderen als der 2011 und ist leider nicht gesagt, dass Intel auch bei kommenden Sockeln daran festhält. Auch AMD geht ja mit dem kommenden AM4 weg vom alten und kommt mit nem neuen... Klar, ist nicht so extrem wie bei Full Cover GPU Kühlern, gibt ja auch GPU Only Kühler und die kann man weiterverwenden. Ist da halt nur so ne Sache mit den VRMs und dem RAM...
Nun, so oder so hat man bei beiden Kühlarten Vor- und Nachteile, da muss man wirklich für sich selber entscheiden, was besser ist und was gar nicht geht.


----------



## Polypropylen (2. Januar 2017)

Danke dir Chimera!
Eine Frage noch: Wenn der Radi in der Front senkrecht montiert ist und die Schläuche oben der höchste Punkt der Wakü sind (sprich Pumpenblock liegt etwa auf der Hälfte der Höe des Radi), gibt es dann Probleme? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es bei früheren Kompakt Waküs Probleme mit dem höchsten Punkt zwecks Luftblasen gegeben hat.


----------



## Chimera (2. Januar 2017)

Also, das ist nicht nur ein Problem bei früheren AIOs, sondern kommt auch bei heutigen noch ab und zu vor, wenn die Pumpeneinheit höher liegt als der Radi. Ist aber eher selten der Fall, aber man hat natürlich schon ne grössere Chance auf Störgeräusche als bei nem Deckelradi. Im Prinzip musst du so was so oder so selber testen, denn es hängt ja auch bissel vom Modell ab. Manche Modelle reagieren da eher heikel drauf, andere wiederum kaum. Bei der Arctic Freezer von nem Bekannten, da war es extrem: Radi in der Front, schon vernahm man immer so ein komisches Brummen. Kaum war der Radi aber im Deckel, war es weg. Mit meiner Cryorig hingegen, die auf derselben Basis aufbaut (Asetek 5th Gen), konnten wir solches nicht beobachten, egal ob sie in der Front oder dem Deckel war.
Ergo: testen, prüfen, ändern


----------



## Polypropylen (2. Januar 2017)

Chimera schrieb:


> Also, das ist nicht nur ein Problem bei früheren AIOs, sondern kommt auch bei heutigen noch ab und zu vor, wenn die Pumpeneinheit höher liegt als der Radi. Ist aber eher selten der Fall, aber man hat natürlich schon ne grössere Chance auf Störgeräusche als bei nem Deckelradi. Im Prinzip musst du so was so oder so selber testen, denn es hängt ja auch bissel vom Modell ab. Manche Modelle reagieren da eher heikel drauf, andere wiederum kaum. Bei der Arctic Freezer von nem Bekannten, da war es extrem: Radi in der Front, schon vernahm man immer so ein komisches Brummen. Kaum war der Radi aber im Deckel, war es weg. Mit meiner Cryorig hingegen, die auf derselben Basis aufbaut (Asetek 5th Gen), konnten wir solches nicht beobachten, egal ob sie in der Front oder dem Deckel war.
> Ergo: testen, prüfen, ändern



Glaub du hast es falsch verstanden.
Die Pumpe wäre ein paar CM niedriger als der höchste Punkt des Radi. An diesem höchsten Ounkt gehen aber die Schläuche rein/raus. Ob das ein problem sein kann?


----------



## Chimera (3. Januar 2017)

Wie oben erwähnt, es wird nur dann zum Problem, wenn die Pumpe höher liegt als der Ausgangspunkt der Schläuche. Umgekehrt wäre ja total blödsinnig, denn wie verhält es sich dann wohl mit dem Radi im Deckel  ? Da sind die Schlauchausgänge ja auch höher als die Pumpe. Nur eben, du musst immer ein grundlegendes Problem vor Augen haben: da du keinen AGB bei diesen AIOs hast, ist es sowieso immer ein Glücksspiel bzgl. der "Luftansaugung" im System. Bei den erweiterbaren ist es ja eh egal, da kann man notfalls entlüften.
Aber eben, ganz allgemein wirst du wohl oder übel in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen und es selber testen, denn was andere für Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben, muss sich keinesfalls 1:1 auch auf dein Sys übertragen lassen. Hängt halt schon von weit mehr ab als nur den Schlauchausgängen und der Pumpe  Ich würd mir da eher Sorgen machen, ob man Glück hat und ein Silent Loop Modell ohne Rasselpumpe bekommt oder dann so viel Pech hat und eins der wenigen Modellen mit rasselnder Pumpe abgreift.


----------



## Polypropylen (3. Januar 2017)

Chimera schrieb:


> Wie oben erwähnt, es wird nur dann zum Problem, wenn die Pumpe höher liegt als der Ausgangspunkt der Schläuche. Umgekehrt wäre ja total blödsinnig, denn wie verhält es sich dann wohl mit dem Radi im Deckel  ? Da sind die Schlauchausgänge ja auch höher als die Pumpe. Nur eben, du musst immer ein grundlegendes Problem vor Augen haben: da du keinen AGB bei diesen AIOs hast, ist es sowieso immer ein Glücksspiel bzgl. der "Luftansaugung" im System. Bei den erweiterbaren ist es ja eh egal, da kann man notfalls entlüften.
> Aber eben, ganz allgemein wirst du wohl oder übel in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen und es selber testen, denn was andere für Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben, muss sich keinesfalls 1:1 auch auf dein Sys übertragen lassen. Hängt halt schon von weit mehr ab als nur den Schlauchausgängen und der Pumpe  Ich würd mir da eher Sorgen machen, ob man Glück hat und ein Silent Loop Modell ohne Rasselpumpe bekommt oder dann so viel Pech hat und eins der wenigen Modellen mit rasselnder Pumpe abgreift.



Ich steck die Pumpe vorher einfach schonmal ans Mobo an und lass mit noch montiertem Cryorig testmäßig laufen. Genau wegen sowas hab ich Amazon 5€ mehr gezahlt und schick das Ding sonst easy zurück.


----------

